# Norco Atomik 2006 - Rahmenbruch



## NorcoAtomik (13. März 2011)

Hallo !
Letztes Jahr ist mein Rockmachine Adrenaline 5000 bei einem Sprung druchgebrochen 
Nächstes Bike ist mein Norco Atomik aus dem Jahre 2006.
Ich schaue jeden Tag ob sich irgendwo ein Riss versteckt,einfach aus Panik und Angst 

Kann dieser Rahmen leicht brechen?
Ich meine, der Rahmen ist wirklich Fett 
Ich hab echt Angst,und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Hoffung machen 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## dreifuffzisch (15. Juni 2011)

NorcoAtomik schrieb:


> Ich hab echt Angst,und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Hoffung machen



Ich glaub, die Hoffnung wird Dir niemand machen können, denn: Sag' niemals "nie"  Außerdem gibt es keine "Pauschale Belastungsgrenze" für Material... Norco baut gute Bikes, freu dich einfach, eins zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (17. Juni 2011)

NorcoAtomik schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Letztes Jahr ist mein Rockmachine Adrenaline 5000 bei einem Sprung druchgebrochen
> Nächstes Bike ist mein Norco Atomik aus dem Jahre 2006.
> Ich schaue jeden Tag ob sich irgendwo ein Riss versteckt,einfach aus Panik und Angst
> ...



Hey

Deine Überschrift ist ein wenig irreführend. Dachte schon, es sei ein Norco
gebrochen...

Und deine Frage ist nicht ganz leicht zu beantworten. Grundsätzlich kann jeder Rahmen
brechen, wir sprechen hier von Downhillbikes und Extrembelastungen für die Rahmen.
Im Rallye-Sport wird das Auto nach jeder Sonderprüfung gecheckt, geflickt und am Abend
praktisch neu aufgebaut. Dein Norco Atomik Rahmen stammt auch schon aus dem Jahre 2006, 
hat also schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und wurde wohl während dieser Zeit immer wieder
am Limit gefahren (und wohl auch darüber hinaus, denn wer ist schon nicht einmal ins
Flat gesprungen oder gedroppt).

Du brauchst deshalb keine Panik zu haben, es ist aber richtig, dass du den Rahmen
von Zeit zu Zeit auf Risse hin untersuchst. So würdest du frühzeitig erkennen, wenn
sich ein Defekt anbahnt. Leider vernachlässigen dies viele Fahrer.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

